# Disable signature verification in fastboot



## roastable (May 28, 2014)

As the title says, I'm wondering if there's a way to disable signature verification when I boot my Android phone into fastboot. I know that CWM and TWRP have an option to toggle it, but they aren't able to complete the job I'd like to accomplish.

I'm trying to reflash the original stock ROM to my Moto G. I installed CyanogenMod but was dissatisfied with its instability at the moment. I then decided to return to the stock ROM and accidentally flashed the wrong region to my phone and I realized that I forgot to backup the original ROM...

So now, as I try to flash the proper stock ROM I found on the Internet, I keep getting the "invalid piv signed system image" displaying on my phone.

TL;DR - How do I disable signature verification in fastboot?


----------



## migles (May 28, 2014)

sorry for don't be able to answer your question and asking my own

i am willing to buy a moto g, since you are a owner of one i wanted to ask your opinion about it and common problems. it is good for emulation? (and play gta san andreas?) is the screen good like a led screen? is the touch sensitive? would you recommend it to a person with flat fingers?
also, did you own another android before and what is your opinion comparable to others?


----------



## roastable (May 28, 2014)

migles said:


> sorry for don't be able to answer your question and asking my own
> 
> i am willing to buy a moto g, since you are a owner of one i wanted to ask your opinion about it and common problems. it is good for emulation? (and play gta san andreas?) is the screen good like a led screen? is the touch sensitive? would you recommend it to a person with flat fingers?
> also, did you own another android before and what is your opinion comparable to others?


I haven't gotten to the chance to really do anything with it before getting stuck. I wanted to properly set it up before settling down with it. For the price, I really adore the Moto G. The screen is pretty nice. Scrolling on it felt unresponsive or slow once or twice. I definitely prefer it over my Galaxy Nexus though.


----------



## Minox (May 28, 2014)

You shouldn't have to disable the signature verification if all you're trying to do is to restore stock firmware. The stock firmware you're trying to restore should already be properly signed.

Out of interest - you have restored to the stock recovery, right? Also, is it the retail Canadian version you want to restore to?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 28, 2014)

I don't think your problem is signature verification, but to disable it depends on the phone. While connected to fastboot, type in "Fastboot oem ?" and that will give a list of available commands, if it's able to disable signature verification it'll be listed somewhere there, otherwise you won't be able to do it via Fastboot.


----------



## Minox (May 28, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I don't think your problem is signature verification[...]


My thoughts as well. I suspect that whatever stock ROM he's trying to flash is either corrupt or not properly signed as it should be if it's a stock ROM.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 28, 2014)

Minox said:


> My thoughts as well. I suspect that whatever stock ROM he's trying to flash is either corrupt or not properly signed as it should be if it's a stock ROM.


 
Yeah, it sounds more like a corrupted image than anything. 

@OP, I would recommend heading to XDA-Developers and look for a thread that has info on restoring to stock.


----------



## Minox (May 28, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Yeah, it sounds more like a corrupted image than anything.
> 
> @OP, I would recommend heading to XDA-Developers and look for a thread that has info on restoring to stock.


 Moto G - Restore stock firmware


----------



## roastable (May 28, 2014)

Minox said:


> Moto G - Restore stock firmware


That's the guide I've been using.
I'm only able to reflash to the Canadian Telus stock ROM, but I need it to be AWS in order to use it on the Wind Mobile network. All the stock ROMs I've been downloading are from the link in that thread. I've been trying to install the US AWS Stock Retail ROM, but I just noticed that there was a Canadian one near the bottom, so I'm going to go try that one.

EDIT:
I've also been reading and it seems that you can easily reflash stock with RSDLite. I've downloaded the program, the required drivers and ROMs, but it doesn't recognize my phone, even when it's in fastboot.


----------



## Minox (May 28, 2014)

roastable said:


> That's the guide I've been using.
> I'm only able to reflash to the Canadian Telus stock ROM, but I need it to be AWS in order to use it on the Wind Mobile network. All the stock ROMs I've been downloading are from the link in that thread. I've been trying to install the US AWS Stock Retail ROM, but I just noticed that there was a Canadian one near the bottom, so I'm going to go try that one.


Worst case scenario if things don't work you could always temporarily install TWRP or CWM temporarily since signature verification can easily be disabled there and then restore stock recovery after restoring the stock firmware of your choice.


----------



## roastable (May 28, 2014)

Minox said:


> Worst case scenario if things don't work you could always temporarily install TWRP or CWM temporarily since signature verification can easily be disabled there and then restore stock recovery after restoring the stock firmware of your choice.


Yup, I'm able to install CM with either of them. But it's a last resort for me at the moment 
Thanks for all the help everybody, I'll post results when/if I manage to get what I'm looking for.


----------



## roastable (May 28, 2014)

SUCCESS! It turns out that the Canadian AWS ROM worked perfectly (no errors whatsoever!). I suppose I was just trying to flash the wrong ROMs to the device as I was under the impression Wind Moto Gs just used the US AWS. I didn't think that it'd prevent me from installing them though...


----------



## Minox (May 28, 2014)

Glad you got it sorted out :)


----------

